# **** hunting, and **** hunting stories



## RidgeRunner (Jan 8, 2003)

Why is it that u dont much hear of **** hunting?....i mean **** hunting has ben arround as long if not longer than bear hunting.....it just amazes me that u can see pictures of these old times where the man is standing there with his HOUND DOG and there both just as proud as could be.....do u ever notice...that the dog never has a leash on.....u alwase hear of the bear that got away.....but what about that Ridgerunner **** that ran the creek banks and gave your dog a whirl of a ride....or that ghost **** that u could seem to run in the same spot ever night....but no matter what NO dog could tree that **** just alwas ended up a dead track......i think that in my opinion every older person should share there stories to help save the true sport....i mean back in the 50s.......runnen **** with your best friend who happned to be the only other one who lived on that side of the hill......that sounds like a dream.....i think that there are alot of people out there who have lost that dream.....to wound up in compotition....i **** hunt with a lady thats ben doing it for 50 years.....and theres some stories behind some of them years......im just asken....if theres someone out there that could point me in the direction of some real **** stories i would apreachat it.....i think the real value of the sport is fading away......and we need to take a step twards keeping the tradition........


----------



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

because **** prices have went down. and more property is being bought by different landowners so tresspassing is almost a given. carl


----------



## 2-BIG (Oct 17, 2002)

I really don't think that people have lost the tradition per say, I believe that there are a few reasons for the virtual disappearance of the **** hunter.
1. Hard to get permission due to the myth that the dogs will scare the deer off of the property.
2. Farmers are woried about liability.
3. Being hassled and accused of doing wrong i.e. trespassing,crop damage, stealing tree stands.
4. Low fur prices
5. Being hassled by C.O.s


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

I still **** hunt on a regular basis & am a club officer for the Southern Michigan Coonhunters Association located in Onsted, Mi. I try to keep a good relationship with the farmers in my area that let me hunt their land. There's no such thing as afree lunch. That applies to all hunting. Offering to help these farmers out goes along ways. So does dropping off a Christmas ham or turkey. It amazes me how many hunters hunt these places & offer nothing in return. I'm lucky to break even in this game that's for sure. You can't be in it for the money. Things can get out of hand when guys are out there only for the money.....stolen dogs, spotlighters etc....The sport of coonhunting really doesn't have a so-called off season like other forms of hunting does. If you want to hunt your dog in competition you can during the quiet season at sanctioned nite hunts. Some hunts pay out pretty big prizes these days like trucks & checks up to 30k. Most guys in it today are in it because they love to hear a hopund work & get treed. There's nothing like it!!!What's killing us are these city people moving out to the country & buying 5-10 acres & think they own the entire section. I've only had run-ins with the small landowner who owns land adjoining the farm I'm hunting. I have permission where I turn-in. Not all guys do. A few can ruin it for the others-just like life.Take care & if ya ever get a chance to go do it!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I run beagles some in compitition most mostly I hunt them and just run them.

I have run **** hounds and I do enjoy it but I just don't have time or the space to do both.

I have a pretty good size pack of beagles 6 so they take up most of my free time.

I do run with alot of friends though I'm sure we know some of the same people I am freinds with alot of the guy's at the wayne co. **** club.

I agree there are to many people buying small chunks of land and worrying about a dog running any where near it. People just don't respect guy's with dog's any more just because they don't know anything about it.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

The Wayne co. **** club is having a branding day March 29.
John Cole who some of you guy's probably know will be doing the freeze branding.
He charges $5 per dog.
The club is in Romulas.
I will post exact directions later on the sporting dog forum.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

You're right about that Robert. Too many of the old stereotypes still exist about hounds & houndsmen.......drunks,trespassers,violators,must be doing something illegal out late at night likethat. Most people don't realize the time & effort it takes to finish a dog out. Most working people don't have the time anymore. I just love listening to old timers talk about how they use to do it & all the land that was available to hunt on. Most people back then would let you hunt, times sure have changed.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I go on and on about telling guy's or trying to tell guy's about how hard it is to get a dog finished. Some one the other day asked me if I'd take $300 for one of my best dog's.

I just luaghed if people only realized maybe they would respect the sport a little more.



 You can tell the guy's who are really into it they never say what time there gonna be home. Running decides all that


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I gave it up mainly because of what most are saying.... problem with landowners. I have been on some long runs, kind of hard keeping the **** from trespassing. I will have to say it really cramped my hunting when I moved downstate.

I sure have some memories. I know the money I made at night **** hunting during the 80's. Was more then I was making during a 10 hour day as an apprentice.

The first time I took my new father-in law up north hunting was a real treat. He also **** hunted in southern Mi. We chased a **** to the top of one of those hills by Shanty creek (Bellaire) He said he felt like he was in the Swiss Alps, he wanted to yodel.

I had one night my first wife and mother offered to take my dog to the vet around 1:00 AM. A **** had really tore up one of my walkers ears and we could not stop the bleeding. They were speeding thru town when a cop pulled them over. Just before they stopped my dog shook her head and flung blood all over the windows and interior. Old Barny Fife had no idea what to do at first when he saw all the blood.

Anyone been down to Kenton Ohio?


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

I hear ya Robert. $300!!!!My light cost more than $300. This sport can run you some bucks. Light-$350, Dog box-$325, Tracker $800, Training collar(Tri-tronics)-$600,Froglegs-$95,Jacket-$50,Pick-up truck-$500 to $30k ,Decent hound -$2K & UP.Now you can cut corners on these items & some you really don't absolutely need. I just started with a Bill Boatman Dyna-lite & a pair of boots. As time went on I was able to purchase the rest.I can't believe I hunted as long as I did without a tracker. I never cut loose without one now.What kind of feed you giving your dogs Robert? I usually feed Black Gold, Diamond or Star Dog food.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Kingfisher II, I go to Kenton every year with a guy on here with the name Beaglernr. We have a good time & try to do a little horse trading if ya know what I mean. If somebody hasn't been to Kenton it's a sight to see that's for sure. I think Beaglernr was culture shocked the first year he went with me.Lately it seems to be getting away from the hunting dog atmosphere that it originally started as. The dogs running the field trials aren't even coonhounds!!!They use grey hounds with muzzles. Not much opening on track!!!Where did you hunt at in southern Michigan? We do have a tremendous **** population that's for sure & most farmers let you hunt. It's just getting harder to find big enough areas to go.The worst thing to ever happen to one of my dogs was to have to amputate one of his rear legs. He got hung up on a fence by his rear leg & hung there for 13hrs before my wife & I found him. His foot was frozen solid around the barbwire. The foot got infected real bad & the leg had to be amputated. If I had a tracker that wouldn't of happened. I still have that blue dog & he's 9 1/2 years old & still acts like a pup. Even with 3 legs he is able to get around fine. I'm partial to walker hounds myself, but I'm also not colorblind. See Ya


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I use to go to Kenton every year. My father in law still does. I remeber one year he spent some big bucks for a red tick down there. He should have been sober before he made the deal. The dog was the worst thing I ever saw. I still tell my wife that is why I married her. Her father and I hit it off once we found out we both hunted *****. I bought a shotgun down one year off the fence and it turned out to be stolen. It turned out to be quite a deal. It was part of a huge insurance claim. I guess they stole everything, even the carpet. It sounded like a big scam. What made the whole situation harry... The guy who filed the claim had the same last name as I!

I know what you mean about the greyhounds with muzzles. Sure don't seem like the real tradition. I loved to hear my dogs a tree baying.

We hunted the Saginaw/Genesee area. I know most farmers would let us hunt around here. It is funny how so many farmers blame deer for all the crop damage when ***** do more.

Where I did most of my hunting up north was Antrim county.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

They say you should never buy a dog down there, everyone learns it one way or the other.You know the way it goes.....Oh you'll like him he just needs a few more ***** shot down to finish him out!!!I have a friend who use to go hunt up south of Traverse City in Buckley. They sure brought back alot of real prime jumbo ****. They were the nicest I've seen in awhile. Almost black in color. I guess there's alot of state land up that way, which makes it nice.I 've hunted some in the thumb area where my wife is from-Pigeon- Caseville area. Really flat up that way.Not many house either.


----------



## RidgeRunner (Jan 8, 2003)

well like i said.....cooner has a good point....u spend all this money....and u become a **** hunter....if u put that much time into it just to get started....u would not move someplace and give that up...not for nonthing.....not if ur a true hunter.....and this is the point to where im getting.......


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Yeah I know what you mean. I spent more on collers than I did on my truck . I bought that wildlife 10 with seven collers.
Man did that hurt. I just bought my second three dog beagler.
From tritronics $730 buck's each.

I think if I had all the gas money back from all the trips I made for the dog's alone I'd probably be rich .

But it's a blast I love getting them pup's and turning them into real hounds. 

I feed mine Diamond maintenince in the summer and the high fat diamond in the winter once I start running them real hard.

After a hard day of hunting they usually get something extra like hamberger or something to make sure they eat.


I haven't been to kenton but I plan on going this year.
I'd like to get a room and stay the night.

I hear the night life can be pretty wild down there.




We should do a rabbit hun't / **** hunt some time.
We could **** hunt friday night and saturday night.
and rabbit hunt during the day..

I mostly rabbit hunt with guy's who run **** hounds.
They always have the best spots..


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey Ridge, how long you been hunting in the Mancelona area? The reason I ask I grew up there, some of my family still lives there.

You sure can see some strange stuff in Kenton. My father in law new the guy who started it. He remembers when it was just on one side of the road. I have seen guys sleeping under cars, passed out next to there pack of dogs and campers that should of not been on the road. You will see anything from skinheads to Amish.

Sometimes things happen in life that pull you away from hobbies. It does not mean you still don't love the tradition. It stays with you forever. I hope someday to get back into it.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

ROFL...well what a treat to read this thread. I have only been **** hunting once with Cooner. Had a great time but I was beat after working one of those 12 hour days and then trying to keep up with a high power health guy after his dogs. We had some good races, the dogs did great and it was fun to hear them bay and sing on the track. One offshoot from it is we had coyotes around us after we were done, now we are in lets kill coyote mode!!!
Kenton, yes, Conner managed to intoduce me to that several years ago and indeed a cultural shock. I was amazed at the fantastic Billybob teeth that I saw then after the 10th great set I figured out that they were the real thing.
You just can not believe the amount of stuff, junk and otherwise that is assembled there. Like you guys said, Amish to skinheads it is all there to be amazed at. Second time we went it was hot, dusty. Just after a very expensive lunch...pizza like 4 bucks a slice a very very large female..I mean large in a too small halter top and very small blue jean shorts came around..You sort of half to imagin rolls on rolls here. I mentioned to Cooner...he groaned and just said..."darn, you know how much lunch just cost me and I just may loose it" The terrible thing was that gal seem to bump into us for the rest of the day no matter what booth we were at she seemed to show up. 
If you are good at horse trading that is a great place to go, myself I can go there with three guns and come out with a belt buckle. Cooner will go there with a belt buckle and come out with three guns and a shirt.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Robert, We'll have to try to take in a hunt this winter. This weekend is bad for me since I have to work. I also have a meeting at the **** club down in Onsted, it's the Michigan PKC State meeting. We have to vote on where our state hunt will be & vote in officers for 2003. We're also having a potluck. Right now I'm getting into coyote calling so this weekend I'll probably be out calling at night. Suppose to get pretty cold so most **** may lay up for a spell, but the boars are probably out looking for mates.Stay in touch.


----------



## RidgeRunner (Jan 8, 2003)

i have only live in mancelona 2 years......but i do most of my hunten out twoards chandler hills....and the pigion river country...out east of vanderbilt......


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Chandler Hill...no kidding..my sis and brother-in law live up there on that road. Are you hunting the hills, in the potholes or down by the old hardwood nursery??? Have seen ***** over by the creek that runs near the nursery and around the Thumb Lake area. Man the world is getting small.


----------



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm interested in getting into coonhunting. I'm already into everything else. is it possible to just hunt with 1 dog? or is 2 or more demanded? any info on this new (to me) hobby would be great. carl


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

You can hunt with one dog but it's easier for you if you have someone to run your young dog with to get it started.

I run **** dogs sometimes with my buddies but there are guy's on here like cooner that I'm sure know more about it than I do.

Beagles are my thing.

The best advice I could give you is get a wick catalog (800) 325-2112 and buy quality stuff to start off with so you don't have to buy it twice.

Next before you buy a dog hook up with some body that really really knows dog's.
There are alot of guy's out there that take advantage of anybody they can.
We call them Dog jocky's.

Getting a really good running dog is hard and with out someone sorting the junk out who knows what there looking at it's almost impossible.

I'm sure some of these full time **** guy's can help you out.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi Carl, I agree with what Robert told you. I don't consider myself an expert but I can offer some advice to make your adventure a little less crazy.When it comes to coondogs I prefer to hunt one by itself or with well trained hounds. I don't like taking two dogs out by myself. To be honest it can be a real pain. Picture two hounds working up an old feeder track & taking it through the countryside & then some. Now picture walking a mile or more through things not fit for man or beast with a 22 strapped to your back. You get to the tree (hopefully not a dentree) shoot out the ****,end of story right? Now the fun begins. You have two big dogs, a **** & a 22 to lug all the way back to your truck or you can cut them loose again & keep hunting. Alot of times I'll just skin out the **** at the tree to lighten things up a little. It can be a pain walking back the two-headed monster through swamps, cornfields & woods. Now this is just my opinion mind you. I know guys who hunt more than one dog all the time. I currently am because I'm trying to get this pup I have on the right track. I've taken her by herself a couple of times & have had some bad luck with a few deer & a shock collar that decides to quit working.She's convinced me to swear off pups & just save up to buy a finished hound & go hunting & have fun!!! You should try to hook up with some hunters in your area & go a couple of times to see what it's all about. Where is Potterville?If you decide to go for it I would save your money & buy a finished female or nearly finished female. This will give you a starting place & if you really like the sport you can have her bred & you can use her to train your pup.None of this is written in stone you'll have to make up your own mind & if you ask 5 different guys they would all tell you something different.Just starting out with a pup is rough if you don't have the experience behind you & a good straight pup trainer. Most pups get ruined somehow & then what are you left with?Usually it's not the pups fault. I would try to get ahold of the book Walk With Wick written by John Wick, lots of good info in it. Another good book is Dynamics of Hound Training by Vickie Lamb. I believe you can order it through www.coondogs.net. We all had to start somewhere. Try to hook up with a knowledgable hunter close by to see if he'll take you under his wing.Most of these old-timers are a wealth of knowledge.Never buy a hound without trying it out!!!Unless you know the man you're dealing with is an honest individual. Good luck & keep us posted!! PS. prohound.com has some good info also


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Alot of what cooner said is true. I know the problem about getting out after you are deep in the woods. I tried it once with two dogs, two big *****, a lantern and a twenty two. I thought I was going to die.

I hunted with just one dog for quite a while. It was a female walker. I started her on dead ***** by dragging them for scent. What I have seen, is a pack of dogs can ruin a young dog. Either they all want to horse around to much, chase deer or the older dog may try to kick the pups rear end at a tree.

A lot of guys will tell you they have straight dogs, not many but there are some real good ones out there. My female was as straight as she could be after about two years. It took a couple of porkies to wake her up. I never hunted her with another dog until she was about 4, it was her pup. We all new if she barked it was a ****. I did see her go a little crazy but never run the scent. Both times it turned out to be a bear in the Jordan Valley.

I was forced to move to the city for work so I ended up selling her around 7 years old. The guy I sold her too had quite a bunch of dogs. From what I heard she never did hunt well for him. It was either she did not do well in packs or the fact we were seperated. I will never know for sure. I have seen dogs go crazy when they get in big groups. It sound nice when they are all at the tree.

Nice thing about training a dog they way I did it. They don't pick up the bads habits from other dogs. Once a dog picks up bad habits it takes much longer to make them a good dog.


----------



## RidgeRunner (Jan 8, 2003)

boy it seems just like yesterday i was asking the same quistion.....carl.....i hunt with 1 to 5 dogs at once.....and its not really a pain for me....i do alot of picking and choosing.....i have a 9 year old black and tan that is a straight **** hound....good pup trainer.....and verry rairly do u look up for no reason....so ill usualy turn her out with a middle aged dog.....if that middle aged dog barks i wait...i wait till that old black and tan barks....when she barks ill turn a pup loose....all my dogs will honer one another.....if one dog trees there all there......verry seldome do i have to go looken for one.....so to get to the point if u want advise.......here it goes.....

#1- you need to get with an what i call "old timer" (theres no affence ment by this term) someone whose ben with **** hunting for a while.....hunt with him or her a few times....see how there dogs do....if they get trash all the time (ie porkies possium...or deer) u should move on to another old timer.....ask quistions.....
#2- get a dog....but DONT I MEAN DONT take the first FREE DOG u come across.....u can run into problems with this...expecialy if there 1 or 2+ years....and have never **** hunted....see if the old timer will go with u to look at and hunt with this dog...thell be able to tell u if its worth your time....pups can be allright if there free but ALWASE I MEAN ALWASE HUNT WITH THE MOM AND DAD FIRST.....this dont mean that pup will make a **** hound but its possable.....if mom and dad are good **** dogs theres a good chance that that pup might be as well......personaly i recomend and older dog....i mean 6 to 8 years old....a close hunter.....this may sound crazy but in my opinion u want to take this slow...u want to get to know things befor u jump into it...and older dog can do this for u.....u have to learn to learn its barks.....the way it moves in the woods.....older dogs seem to handel better in the woods.....then when u learn ur old dog u can check to see how it is with pups ......if its good with pups than u may have a pup trainer on your hands.....and ull kindof have an understanding by now how things work and its easer to train a pup......
#3- get a tracking system......i dont need a tracker with my old black and tan....but ill tell u what there will ALWASE BE THAT TIME where u need one.....
#4- watch out for dog traiders like some one else said....they alwase have what they call GOOD DOGS. that turn out to be crap dogs.....
#5- if u get into **** hunting, and ur kinda poor like me.....dont be ashamed to have to buy SOME used equipment...i hunted with a 5 dollor engizer light from home depo for a while and rechargable spot light i got from a gerage sale.....i bought my first **** light for 100 dollors used....but u want to buy a pair of wic boots.....they run 100 dollors but ill tell u what....it will be one of the best envestments i think you will ever make....and what i use for hunting is a vest like for bird hunting....its got lots of pockets to keep squallers extra leads.....stuff like that....and u can fit two 25+ ***** in the back of it....with no problem...

if u take a look at this web sight youll see some of my dogs....

http://www.angelfire.com/super2/ridgerunnerkennels

if someone dissagress with anything i wrote here please put in there input.....i hate to see someone new running arround incircles cuz her or she caint get a straight awnser from anyone....


----------



## RidgeRunner (Jan 8, 2003)

carl....there are 4 **** hunts next month.....lapeere.....bellvue....chesning.....maple rapids..... i dont recomend getting into night hunts rate away.....but u can see abunch of dogs...and if u wanted to meet up i can introduce u to some **** hunters.......


----------



## RidgeRunner (Jan 8, 2003)

beaglenr.......i hunt off of slashing road....well usto.....thats a bad spot to hunt......and i hunt alittle off of howard grade road.....ive run two bear off of the grade...and ALOT OF **** on slashing road......but not many there this year......when i take the **** dog i handel for a freind to slashing road i turn loose at the river...and he alwase ends up crossing chandler road and treeing up on to of that big darned hill back in there.....every time....i think he dose it just to see me waddel up them hills.....lol......i know there is alot of private property out there but those are the only two spots i know i can hunt.....with out getting in to trouble....lol.....


----------



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

bellvue? would that be bellevue? which is a town about 25-35 miles south of lansing? carl


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Well said Ridge Runner!


----------



## RidgeRunner (Jan 8, 2003)

yes carrl......that is one of them.....i dont know if im going to make that one as it is the one farthlest from me......


----------



## dogman (Jul 20, 2001)

Do any of you fellows know Leonard Haris fron Onstead. i used to hunt with him years ago. We hunted all the clubs in Mi. I ran walkers


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Harold, I'm the current sec/treas for Onsted & I don't know Leonard, but I've heard of him. I believe he won a world hunt didn't he?Mike Lennon is our current president. Do you remember any of these guys that still belong.... Howard Gehring, Bud Lee, Chuck Booth, Mike Sheppard? We mostly run PKC hunts with a few UKC hunts. Stop out some time & shoot the breeze over a cup of coffee.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

ive been **** huntin sense i was a kind and its hard to find ppl to hunt with i run my dogs every night . it would be nice to find sum ppl to go out with . i love the sound of my dogs just wish there were more ppl around to enjoy it ......just not the same as it was ten years ago ....so if ur in southeastern MI and wanna run a couple ringtails get at me


----------



## Bay Cidiot (Oct 7, 2010)

2-BIG said:


> I really don't think that people have lost the tradition per say, I believe that there are a few reasons for the virtual disappearance of the **** hunter.
> 1. Hard to get permission due to the myth that the dogs will scare the deer off of the property.
> 2. Farmers are woried about liability.
> 3. Being hassled and accused of doing wrong i.e. trespassing,crop damage, stealing tree stands.
> ...


2-BIG...said it. Kinda sums it up right there. I really enjoyed and still enjoy running hounds whether its *****, cats, or bear. But most people especially other hunters "un-educated" about the sport really make it difficult. I have highly managed whitetail properties with deer guys would kill to have on their property and we **** hunt it with no problems.


----------



## Bay Cidiot (Oct 7, 2010)

Where is Jackbob? I figured he'd have posted the heck out of this topic!!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Bay Cidiot said:


> Where is Jackbob? I figured he'd have posted the heck out of this topic!!


:lol:

I'm here !
I never seen this thread before tonight. :yikes:

**** hunting ain't what it used to be , that's for sure.
Too many folks don't believe that you can **** hunt and deer hunt the same woods.
As always , if someone don't get their deer , it's always someone elses fault. So , it must have been the coonhunters that snuck in here last night.
nd , with all that blame going on , not many new folks want to try it. They believe the old wive's tales and stay away from it.
I did convert a few folks last weekend though. I took a guy from work and his 13 year old son friday night. They're trying out a dog this next week.:lol:
Saturday night , I took a guy with 2 of his kids (a 4 year old boy , 9 year old girl) and they were asking their dad when they were getting a **** dog of their own. :lol:

Don't know if Mr. Haines comes on here any more or not , but my dad used to hunt with him and Leonard Harris also.
As I remember it , Mr. Haines had a pretty good dog named Drum , and Mr. Harris was known for a dog named Fame.

I'm not a comp hunter , but always willing to hunt with someone at least once. :lol:


----------



## TDavis1961 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello all. New here but came across this looking for stories. I used to hunt all the time but work slowed me down way too much. I'm not good at the story telling but I will tell this. My brother in law and his huntin partner both bought pups from a high powered dog out of Kentucky and wanted me to get one of them too. I happened to come across an add for a pup in Indiana who was a grand daughter of House's Tom Tom. She was treeing on a caged **** at 5 months but hadn't been hunted. I bought her and my brother in law said she will probably make you a decent dog but sure wish you had bought one of the pups we did. Took her out with him and his buddy a week or so later. His buddy kept going on about her. Kept saying look at that pup checking trees. Told my brother in law to just wait and see, that is gonna make one heck of a tree dog!. She did get in with the other dogs on a couple of trees that night. To make a long story short, about a year later my brother in law called me and asked if I would want to sell her. I asked him to who and he said him. I asked what happened to Robin and he said he didn't know why but she's quit treeing. When they tree the **** she takes off looking for another track. Anyway, they were huntin 5 nights a week and I was only getting to go 1 or 2 at the most. Figured she would be better off with him. He bought her and gave me an 8 year old bluetick that would tree a **** but couldn't keep up with their other dogs. He did fine for me with the little time I got to go. Sorry, got sidetracked there. Jodie turned out to be a top notch **** dog for him and she stayed with him until she died at around 12 or so. He turned down several good offers for her over the years. Funny how that DECENT dog turned out to be so outstanding and I do believe he gave his high powered dog away. I didn't hunt long after I sold her to him. The bluetick died a year or so later and I just never got another. I do miss it and watch videos and read stories all the time but several surgeries on a foot and ankle have me unable to walk long enough to run the dogs. Sorry for the long post but figured I'd share this with you all. Finding anywhere to hunt is terrible here anyway. All our old hunting grounds are nothing but subdivisions now. One old huntin buddy of mine still has a couple of dogs but only really has one farm he hunts now and then. I'm gonna go with him again soon. Just afraid I'll want back in it but can't afford it and not physically able to anyway. Love to talk about the times and the hints we had though. Tons of good memories!


----------

